# N scale track?????



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey N guys. I need some info and I'm hoping somebody here will help. I'm building a mine on my HO scale Bonita Grand Central and I want to put a rail car system into it. What I'd like to know is how long are N straight sections of track and how long are curved sections and what's the radius? I also need one right hand turnout. Pete


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

It will be easier if you get some flex track, then you can have any length of strait or curve you need. They come in 3ft. sections so if your just doing something little it won't take much.


----------

